# Hell's Bay bay boat



## TXSkiff (Jan 5, 2016)

Found a video of the new Hell's Bay bay boat.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

TXSkiff said:


> Found a video of the new Hell's Bay bay boat.


 I saw it on Tuesday up at ramlin. It looks very offshore capable.


----------



## TXSkiff (Jan 5, 2016)

el9surf said:


> I saw it on Tuesday up at ramlin. It looks very offshore capable.


That water looks skinny in the video. How deep is that water? 18"?


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I didn't pay too much attention to the deadrise, my eyes gravitated to the big entry vee and the built in spray rails.


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

All personal opinion but: Aesthetics aren't to my taste, I'd really prefer a flared bow. I know the spray rails will help, but it just looks wet. Too much freeboard for a bay boat.


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

KnotHome said:


> All personal opinion but: Aesthetics aren't to my taste, I'd really prefer a flared bow. I know the spray rails will help, but it just looks wet. Too much freeboard for a bay boat.


I agree on the freeboard. However, I really like the profile bow shear; trademark HB. Not sure they could have done that with a flare.


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

I'd wait till y'all see the finished product, the one pictured is only a rough draft


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

grovesnatcher said:


> I'd wait till y'all see the finished product, the one pictured is only a rough draft


Nothin to me!
But looks goofy as shit to me!!!


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

It definitely has a lot more freeboard than a standard bay boat. Having said that I have never understood a 22ft boat that has super low freeboard like all of the other bay boats on the market. It doesn't look like a wet boat in person with that big bow. At this point I like it. It's a different design in a niche where most of the competition looks the same.


----------



## Fish_specialist (Jan 1, 2014)

el9surf said:


> It definitely has a lot more freeboard than a standard bay boat. Having said that I have never understood a 22ft boat that has super low freeboard like all of the other bay boats on the market. It doesn't look like a wet boat in person with that big bow. At this point I like it. It's a different design in a niche where most of the competition looks the same.



Supposed to be SUPER quiet!!! 
I've been running a pathfinder 22 regularly since 2000. One of my biggest pet peeves about the boat is how noisy it can be..... I'm looking forward to seeing performance specs out of this one!!


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

If I'm going to run a 22' bay boat, I expect to be able to cover a lot of water....fast. This rig looks like it would need a 300xs to touch 60 mph.


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

Whiskey Angler said:


> If I'm going to run a 22' bay boat, I expect to be able to cover a lot of water....fast. This rig looks like it would need a 300xs to touch 60 mph.


Wouldn't need a trolling motor, unless u wanted to go a different way than the breeze was blowing!


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Not my thing. I have to think in such a flooded market as bay boats that HB is counting on brand recognition and loyalty to sell these.


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

jonterr said:


> Wouldn't need a trolling motor, unless u wanted to go a different way than the breeze was blowing!


Hyper-drifting!


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

For as much as this thing is going to cost, I'd much rather have a 23 Dorado, or Sheaffer or Gause.


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

From what it said on the site it's 24'10 with a 8'6 beam. So not exactly a 22 foot bay boat. My experience is with 22 pathfinder a great boat which we took to the Bahamas, but you can stuff the bow in 3-4 ft and a 24 skeeter bay is that is the wettest bay boat I've ever been in also has a very flat ride. From what I've seen this seems to be more like a cross between the pathfinder and the gause. But never see it in person, looking forward to riding/fishing in one. Im a boat junkie so the more the better


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

grovesnatcher said:


> From what it said on the site it's 24'10 with a 8'6 beam. So not exactly a 22 foot bay boat. My experience is with 22 pathfinder a great boat which we took to the Bahamas, but you can stuff the bow in 3-4 ft and a 24 skeeter bay is that is the wettest bay boat I've ever been in also has a very flat ride. From what I've seen this seems to be more like a cross between the pathfinder and the gause. But never see it in person, looking forward to riding/fishing in one. Im a boat junkie so the more the better


I strongly suspect the HB Madiera is a shot across the bow of the Morada 24.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

The part of the video where it is just the trolling motor is cool!  Seriously, we know what a trolling motor looks like. Show more boat man.

Anyone want to do an over-under bet on the price of this one? 60k is my guess.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

coconutgroves said:


> The part of the video where it is just the trolling motor is cool!  Seriously, we know what a trolling motor looks like. Show more boat man.
> 
> Anyone want to do an over-under bet on the price of this one? 60k is my guess.


85k is my guess


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

coconutgroves said:


> The part of the video where it is just the trolling motor is cool!  Seriously, we know what a trolling motor looks like. Show more boat man.
> 
> Anyone want to do an over-under bet on the price of this one? 60k is my guess.


I'm thinking more in the 75k range for a boat rigged with common accessories.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

So this is what we do on a Saturday when the weather is crap and we can't fish? At least let me get a beer then....


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Well here's my guess. HB sells a liner less, tiller, 16ft whip for 45k, Marquesa in the high 60k. This thing is going to be 98k - base. Just don't see it being less than a Yellowfin 24.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

coconutgroves said:


> Anyone want to do an over-under bet on the price of this one? 60k is my guess.


Standard Marquesa is like $55k and would cost $60k just putting 200 hp on it and a 24' aluminum tandem axle trailer with electric brakes under it.

I think if they put a nice T-Top on it with big insulated fish boxes and live wells comparable to Yellowfin as standard equipment list will be $99k.


----------



## camp (Jul 31, 2011)

el9surf said:


> 85k is my guess


If the price per # of their skiffs is any indication I'm thinking 85k is playing it safe. If the beauty and quality of their skiff is any indication this is a boat I would love to own but will never be able to afford.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

jonterr said:


> Nothin to me!
> But looks goofy as shit to me!!!


X2


----------



## Fish_specialist (Jan 1, 2014)

MariettaMike said:


> Standard Marquesa is like $55k and would cost $60k just putting 200 hp on it and a 24' aluminum tandem axle trailer with electric brakes under it.
> 
> I think if they put a nice T-Top on it with big insulated fish boxes and live wells comparable to Yellowfin as standard equipment list will be $99k.



You are correct sir-!!


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

How much is the pathfinder 2200? $59k for tournament edition and an F200? But I guess if you have money to burn get this instead. Tonight at dinner I overheard the table next to me say they chartered a plane because it only took them 28minutes to fly to their destination, I bet these poor affluenza sufferers will own one of these...


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

yobata said:


> But I guess if you have money to burn get this instead. Tonight at dinner I overheard the table next to me say they chartered a plane because it only took them 28minutes to fly to their destination, I bet these poor affluenza sufferers will own one of these...


"charter"...they were poor.


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

A HB Pro w/ an F70 is ~55k. Add another ~15k just to upgrade the power and you are already at 70. Plus more labor etc.

Guessing 90k+ finished is about right.


----------



## westsidefly (Aug 15, 2014)

Considering what other companies charge for a bay boat, 80-85k, no problem.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

I meant 60k without anything on it. Man, I was low. Price is Right rules, though right?


----------



## RobA (Aug 21, 2015)

Its hard to glean anything from a 50 second video that only shows the boat for about 20 seconds. Not that I'm in the market, but that video doesn't exactly have me sitting on the edge of my seat waiting for the final product. 

I would be pretty shocked if a decently outfitted HB bay boat doesn't come in north of $100k. That would be in line with other high end 24 foot bay boats.


----------



## Fish_specialist (Jan 1, 2014)

I got to look at the full features and layout today- very cool!! Btw- The video was just a prototype hull. The new lines are very similar to the Marquesa!!

They've got some Great stuff coming!!


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

saw this on FB this afternoon

<iframe src="https://player.vimeo.com/video/153428339" width="500" height="281" frameborder="0" webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen></iframe>
<p><a href="



">Hell&#039;s Bay Boatworks - 24&#039; Bay Boat</a> from <a href="https://vimeo.com/hellsbayboatworks">Hell&#039;s Bay Boatworks</a> on <a href="https://vimeo.com">Vimeo</a>.</p>


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

jsnipes said:


> A HB Pro w/ an F70 is ~55k. Add another ~15k just to upgrade the power and you are already at 70. Plus more labor etc.
> 
> Guessing 90k+ finished is about right.


15k power upgrade??? Is that a triple 70hp boat or what?


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

If you go from an F70 to a 300 on a bay boat, going to be ~9 --> ~25k or so.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

I see what your saying now. I thought you were saying thats what it costs to go from a 70 to a 90 on the pro.


----------



## Skiff Junky (Oct 6, 2015)

MariettaMike said:


> saw this on FB this afternoon
> 
> <iframe src="https://player.vimeo.com/video/153428339" width="500" height="281" frameborder="0" webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen></iframe>
> <p><a href="
> ...


Every time he refers to the "DNA" I'm think'n stem cell.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Looks to me like they tried to jam way too much stuff into the cockpit layout. How much storage do they think you need on a boat vs adequate room to move around?

I agree about his over use of the term "DNA" - especially considering their DNA goes back to the early days of Chittum and Morejohn.


----------



## TXSkiff (Jan 5, 2016)

I thought it was interesting since he "bought" the DNA and had little to do with its creation.


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

TXSkiff said:


> I thought it was interesting since he "bought" the DNA and had little to do with its creation.


He may not have created it, but he definitely resurrected it from the ashes.


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

coconutgroves said:


> The part of the video where it is just the trolling motor is cool!  Seriously, we know what a trolling motor looks like. Show more boat man.
> 
> Anyone want to do an over-under bet on the price of this one? 60k is my guess.


Base price with 300hp in the 85-95k range, fully rigged with accessories/electronics over 100k.


----------



## TXSkiff (Jan 5, 2016)

I'm glad he did. They build nice boats. Maybe someday I'll have one.


----------

